# Headline of the Year: Charlotte Bobcats



## Sueng (Oct 26, 2004)

Which headline defined the Charlotte Bobcats' season?

Read the rules here.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

Sweeping the season series with Houston.


----------



## Sueng (Oct 26, 2004)

Further explanation that option 2 can also represent upsets the Bobcats did. I.e. detroit and houston.


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

#2


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

#2


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

I voted for Okafor for ROY...


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

Maybe its just the way the guy arranged the words, but it sounds stupid " OKAFOR FO 04 FO SHO!" Thats not english....


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

#2


----------

